# Antena FM Circular construccion



## moiskey2 (Sep 3, 2008)

Me gustaría fabricar esta antena FM ya que e escuchado que es muy buena y en mi país le avisto mucha en zonas rurales

He encontrado diagramas pero no los entiendo mucho aun  y me gustaría q me expliquen si es buena realmente, vale la pena construirla por que voy a transmitir con 4w (el diagramas del foro)

Mi duda en general son los tubos 2 “L”  no se de que son y su regulación

Muchas gracias a todos  recuerden explicarme con manzanas ya q solo tengo 16 años y no entiendo demasiado gracias


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 3, 2008)

Excelente aporte compañero.

Lo de los tubos L esta en el mismo plano que publicas. Fijate cual es la frecuencia màs cercana a la que vas a usar y esa es la longitud de los tuvos que tenes que respetar. Luego, con un medidor de estacionarias vas retocando el cable del aro.

Si vas a sumar dipolos, la distancia que tiene que haber entre uno y otro, es la misma longitud del dipolo... Lo que si, depende de la cantidad de dipolos que quieras sumar para calcular la impedancia y asì saber que cable coaxil usar. Si sumas 4 por ejemplo, el rg59, de 75 ohms, te va a venir de 10... si te cortaron el cable por falta de pago, fijate que en el techo tenes un buen tramo jaja (yo suelo buscar en los techos de mis vecinos ).


----------



## moiskey2 (Sep 5, 2008)

Gracias por tu respuesta pero aun no lo entiendo al 100% la cuestión es q boy a trabajar con la frecuencia 98.0 mhz y me gustaría q me dieras un ejemplo perdón por ser un poco tonto pero es para estar mas seguro gracias


----------



## eb7ctx (Sep 5, 2008)

Hola, si quieres invertir menos dinero y esfuerzo construye un dipolo de hilo en V invertida te va a dar mejores resultados, pones un mástil metálico o no da igual, en la punta sacas dos hilos de 1,40 metros (que van unidos a cada hilo del cable de antena coaxial) y en la punta de esos cables unes una cuerda aislante el hilo de pescar es estupendo y  le das la forma de una V al revés, con eso recibes mejor que con el dipolo cerrado.

Un saludo


----------



## GustyArte (Sep 5, 2008)

Si vas a usar poca potencia, no te recomiendo este tipo de antena. 
Se usan mucho en ciudades con muchos edificios, donde se necesita mayor penetracion de señal.
Tienen muy poca ganancia, pero se logra mayor señal en grandes ciudades, pero lleva mas potencia.

Te recomiendo un dipolo abierto vertical o un direccional.

Saludos


----------



## eb7ctx (Sep 5, 2008)

GustyArte dijo:
			
		

> Si vas a usar poca potencia, no te recomiendo este tipo de antena.
> Se usan mucho en ciudades con muchos edificios, donde se necesita mayor penetracion de señal.
> Tienen muy poca ganancia, pero se logra mayor señal en grandes ciudades, pero lleva mas potencia.
> 
> ...




A mi dipolo le cargo cuando hace falta 800 watios...y es de hilo de cobre de 2.5 mm


----------



## diego_z (Sep 5, 2008)

El cobre irradia mejor que el aluminio ? o es lo que tenias a mano en ese momento?


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 5, 2008)

Con una ground plane obtienes una grafica omnidireccional con una impendancia de 50 ohm..!
Yo estoy por armar una mañana a la mañana para mi transmisor..!


----------



## eb7ctx (Sep 6, 2008)

Coñe¡¡¡ y si le pones una X-710 de Diamod....tienenes 8,9 dB


----------



## moiskey2 (Sep 6, 2008)

Muchas gracias por su respuesta
Si dicen q no es muy conveniente en poca potencia fabricares una dipolo 
 Otra cosa no tengo mucho espacio en la techumbre no mas de 5 metros cuadrados ya q tengo un nodo wifi y varios receptores satelitales no afectara todos estos factores gracias
 A y algo muy impórtate como se fabrica no recuerdo sus cálculos matemáticos cuales son


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 8, 2008)

Lo de la V invertida parece una buena solución y rápida. De cualquier manera, estoy a favor de los dipolos abiertos con gamma match. Ya probé dipolos cerrados y abiertos... la verdad que para cubrir distancias cortas me quedo con los abiertos. De cualquier manera, una antena direccional de 3 elementos parece dar mejores resultados que una suma de dipolos.
Sin seguir hablando de mis preferencias, en el foro hay un tema que trata muy bien el asunto de las antenas para transmisores de fm. Está como destacado.


----------



## eb7ctx (Sep 9, 2008)

DJ_Glenn dijo:
			
		

> Lo de la V invertida parece una buena solución y rápida. De cualquier manera, estoy a favor de los dipolos abiertos con gamma match. Ya probé dipolos cerrados y abiertos... la verdad que para cubrir distancias cortas me quedo con los abiertos. De cualquier manera, una antena direccional de 3 elementos parece dar mejores resultados que una suma de dipolos.
> Sin seguir hablando de mis preferencias, en el foro hay un tema que trata muy bien el asunto de las antenas para transmisores de fm. Está como destacado.



El uso de los dipolos en V invertida es para paliar la relativa directividad que tiene un dipolo horizontal, esta claro que si lo que quieres es concentrar la energía sobre una dirección es mejor una yagi o un dipolo horizontal


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 2, 2008)

Gente, hice esta antena y la verdad estoy contento con los resultados. Más allá de discutir si es mejor o peor, si sirve más para determinadas zonas o si solo va con mucha potencia, creo que lo mas interesante es que se puede construir en dos patadas, al menos como lo hice yo, con alambre de aluminio de 9mm (lo encontré por ahí) y las extensiones L con tubo de aluminio de 12mm. A mi parecer la ventaja está en que es mas fácil de contruir que otros tipos de antenas, pero si lo comparamos con la simplicidad de un dipolo abierto, este es mas resistente a la fuerza del viento y su ajuste, en caso de querer cambiar de frecuencia es bastante bastante sencillo.

Leí por ahí que este tipo de antenas tiene gancia, algo así como 2db, con lo que compensamos un poquito la perdida del cable...  comparandolo con un dipolo simple que no tiene ganancia (a menos que se apilen al menos dos para lograr 3db) o si lo comparamos con un dipolo cerrado que ofrece 3db, este sigue teniendo la ventaja de su fácil cambio de frecuencia.

Creo conveniente observar que la mayoría de los que participamos en esta sección, no tenemos licencia para una determinada frecuencia (entre 88 y 108) y que estamos los que queremos experimetar y los que salimos al aire por caradura. En cualquier caso, seguramente nos tocará alguna vez abandonar la frecuencia elegida y ya bastante tedioso es el ajuste del transmisor como para tener que lidiar con una antena complicada también. Desde este punto de vista, esta antenita se lleva un premio.

Saludos,


----------



## herx_goth (Nov 2, 2008)

ya me decidi en contruir esta antena   ... pero me gustaria saver la forma en que doblaste el tubo de aluminio?




gracias


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 3, 2008)

Yo lo hice con alambre, así que fue mas fácil de doblar, pero queda mucho mas pesado. Si usas tubo, llenalo con arena para que no se abolle ni se quiebre mientras lo cilindras. Para cilindrar hay varias técnicas... podes pasarlo por un rodillo (mucho aparato para tan poco laburo), podes usar una matriz fija hecha con pesazos de planchuelas dispuestos en forma circular (esta se usa mucho en herrería para hacer las formas de rejas y demás) o podes hacer como los electricistas... que usan un caño de gas cortado en media caña con forma curba.

Obviamente hay que sacarle la arena después.

Si podes conseguirte una 'rodaja' de caño mecánico del diametro que buscas, lo soldas a tu banco de trabajo y le haces dos topes... con eso ya le das forma al tubo en solo cuatro movimientos de mano. Prenguntá en las metalurgicas o en los depositos de chatarra. seguro te lo regalan... (les va a dar verguenza cobrartelo, supongo)


----------



## herx_goth (Nov 3, 2008)

DJ_Glenn dijo:
			
		

> Yo lo hice con alambre, así que fue mas fácil de doblar, pero queda mucho mas pesado. Si usas tubo, llenalo con arena para que no se abolle ni se quiebre mientras lo cilindras. Para cilindrar hay varias técnicas... podes pasarlo por un rodillo (mucho aparato para tan poco laburo), podes usar una matriz fija hecha con pesazos de planchuelas dispuestos en forma circular (esta se usa mucho en herrería para hacer las formas de rejas y demás) o podes hacer como los electricistas... que usan un caño de gas cortado en media caña con forma curba.
> 
> Obviamente hay que sacarle la arena después.
> 
> Si podes conseguirte una 'rodaja' de caño mecánico del diametro que buscas, lo soldas a tu banco de trabajo y le haces dos topes... con eso ya le das forma al tubo en solo cuatro movimientos de mano. Prenguntá en las metalurgicas o en los depositos de chatarra. seguro te lo regalan... (les va a dar verguenza cobrartelo, supongo)






grasias    


saves no entiendo muy bien el plano   

como conecto el cable a la antena
 porfabor detallalo
  gracias


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 3, 2008)

En realidad es un 'cortocircuito' (aunque me dicen que en rf los cortocircuitos no existen...) Le pones un conector pl y del centro de este conector el cable que es con el que vas a ajustar la impedancia de la antena moviendolo por el aro. Es más fácil de lo que parece... a pesar de que es dificil de asumir (lo del cortocircuito, digo...)

aca vas a encontrar una buena ayuda paso a paso de su contrucción: http://www.ea3abn.com/Dipolo_Circular_FM.htm

saludos,


----------



## ideinsj (Nov 24, 2008)

hola, disculpen la ignorancia: para usar cuatro dipolos circular, van ajustados con un un divisor o enfasador igual al del dipolo abierto, y si alguien me puede explicar el calculo de la distancia entre dipolos.. tantos estos circular y abiertos..Gracias


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 24, 2008)

Esta antena tiene 50 ohms de impedancia (o eso asumo)... para enfazarlos la distancia que se debe dejar entre uno y otro según el plano de la primer página es de 3/4 de onda tomando como referencia el boom de cada antena.

Para enfazarlos se debe usar cable de 75 homs y se hace en grupo de a dos... o sea... pones dos antenas en paralelo y obtenes cerca de 50 ohms. Esto mismo lo repetis tantas veces como quieras, para obtener 2, 4, 8, etc. El largo del cable va según la frecuencia y hay ciertos datos a tener en cuenta, asi que del cable que uses depende. Estos datos vienen impresos en la vaina del cable. Por ultimo, la bajada la haces con cable de 50 ohms rg58, 213 o el que se te cante en el largo necesario.

Saludos,


----------



## Hernan Roberth (Nov 27, 2008)

*E*sas antenas funcionan muy pero muy bien *Y*o las hago funcionar con 4 antenas de estas con un transmisor de 1000 vatios... chekeen la imagen*, *mas adelante publicar*é *como ensamblar un transmisor de 300 vatios completo px... bye


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 28, 2008)

tremendo transformador, tremendos ventiladores, tremendo disipador jejeje creo que un proyecto de estos resulta doloroso para cualquier bolsillo...

No quiero ni pensar lo que valen los transistores...

ahora, viendo un poquito más lo que ausmo es la parte de potencia, me viene una pregunta... como se hace para poner por ejemplo 4 amplificador de 25 vatios y obtener 100?

No quiero desviar el tema, solo que me lo preguntaba hace rato y nunca encontré oportunidad de consultarlo.


----------



## moises calderon (Nov 28, 2008)

Hola DJ Glenn, bueno para sumar 4 amplificador se utiliza  circuitos sumadores, que pueden ser hechos con cable de 75 ohms, tanto en la entrada como en la salida, se suman de dos en dos,si deseas que te amplificadore el tema  no hay problema te puedo subir esquemas, pero para realizar un amplificador de 100, con 4 de 25, te va a salir mas caro que hacer uno directamente de 100 con un solo transistor o mosfet, un abrazo desde Lima Peru,
moises calderon


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 29, 2008)

o sea que el asunto es como apilar atenas?


----------



## moises calderon (Dic 1, 2008)

Amigo, es algo similar,e l principio es el mismo, , xque lo que haces es elevar a 100 Ohms  la salida de 50 de los amplificador  x intermedio del transformador de impedancia hecho  con los cables de 75,adjunto unas fotos, ojala sean de utilidad, atentamente
moises calderon


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 2, 2008)

Muy interesante el asunto... será cuestión de experimentar nomás jeje (con muchisima menos potencia claro).

Gente, alguien tendrá las medidas para una ringo en la banda de fm? a pesar de todo lo que se dice, quisiera poder evaluar personalmente su desempeño.


----------



## nestor alvarez (Jul 11, 2009)

Saludos amigos del foro, definitivamente moiskey2 ha hecho un aporte importantisimo para todos los que amamos la electronica, en especial los transmisores de fm ya que esta es una antena de gran uyilidad en espacios urbanos.


----------



## viczea2002 (Jul 9, 2010)

Estimados Colegas:
Aqui va algunas fotos de la antena circular. listas para entrar en funcionamiento con el lineal de 300 vatios.

Un abrazop a todos


----------



## tiago (Jul 9, 2010)

viczea2002 dijo:


> Estimados Colegas:
> Aqui va algunas fotos de la antena circular. listas para entrar en funcionamiento con el lineal de 300 vatios.
> 
> Un abrazop a todos



Que brazos mas cortitos, ¿Que dimensiones tienen y en que frecuencia están trabajando?

Saludos.


----------



## viczea2002 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hola TIAGO:
EL brazo tiene 60 Cm, y los dilopos verticales tiene 35 cm aproximadamente y esta en  92.1 Mhz


----------



## tiago (Jul 9, 2010)

viczea2002 dijo:


> Hola TIAGO:
> EL brazo tiene 60 Cm, y los dilopos verticales tiene 35 cm aproximadamente y esta en  92.1 Mhz



Te han quedado preciosas, a que ROE las has llevado?

Saludos.

PD.  Dime cómo las has calculado, a mi me dá otra medida.


----------



## viczea2002 (Jul 10, 2010)

Hola TIAGO:
Los calculos los hice de la siguiente manera:
300/92.1 = 3.25732899 luego
3.25732899 / 2 =1.628664495, y 
a esto reste la longitud total del circulo que en mi caso es 88 cm (0.88)

1.628664495 - 0.88 = 0.748664495 / 2 = 0.3743.., lo que quiere decir que los verticales tiene a cada lado 37.43 Cm.

Respecto al ROE: te cuento con franqueza que tengo 3, no lo puedo bajar he tratado de hacerlo pero nada, asi que en primer termino no tengo instrumentos apropiados y el cable que estoy usando es el RG58, por cuanto el cable que utilizare de manera definitiva aun no he comprado, asi que estos dias ire a molestar a Moises Calderon y usar su laboratorio pàra ver que es lo que esta pasando

PD. el diametro del circulo es 27 cm.


----------



## tiago (Jul 10, 2010)

Alarga los tubos con un prolongador que suba y baje.

Abriendo y cerrando las puntas del circulo y moviendo la cinta la pones por debajo de 1.2

http://www.ea3abn.com/antenas FM EA3ABN.pdf

Saludos


----------



## joseignelectro (Ago 14, 2010)

Yo hice 4 de estas antenas y respecto al ROE no he conseguido bajarlo de 3 tampoco. He de decir que el diámetro de mi círculo es de 23 cm y que la adptación de impedancias no la he hecho todavía con cinta plana. En cuanto tenga cienta plana de cobre probaré a alejar o acercar los extremos del círculo y a intentar ajustar impedancia. Creo que la forma de unir la cinta plana que ha tenido el compañero que ha subido las 4 fotos no es la adecuada, pues la cinta plana, a mi entender no debería quedar paralela a las cercanías del círculo, sino totalmente perpendicular, porque las corrientes que irradia el círculo se acoplarán a través de la cinta plana que pase más cercana a este y producirán reflejada (me imagino, no lo sé ciertamente).

Un saludo a los compañeros del foro.


----------



## viczea2002 (Ago 24, 2010)

Amigos del Foro:
Les comento que acabo lograr bajar la ROE de la antena, y en este momento esta en pleno funcionamiento, gracias siempre al apoyo y sugerencia de amigos y colegas del foro.


----------



## GustyArte (Oct 6, 2010)

Amigo, como lograste bajar la roe, modificaste alguna medida?


----------



## tiago (Oct 8, 2010)

Vamos a ver, la verdad es que no dan problemas de ROE, si es así la longitud de los brazos está mal.

En éste hilo doy algo de información sobre los dipolos circulares, a ver si os sirve: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/enfasando-dos-dipolos-31685/

Para detalles sobre como construir el arnés mirad aquí :  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/construccion-montaje-asociacion-4-dipolos-verticales-35398/

Si seguis los pasos de éste PDF no hay problemas para las medidas: http://www.ea3abn.com/antenas FM EA3ABN.pdf

Toda ésta información está probada y garantizada de funcionamiento, si no conseguís que os salgan bien las antenas es que algo habeis hecho mal.

Saludos,


----------



## GustyArte (Oct 10, 2010)

Correcto, pedi que el amigo postee como soluciono para los que pueden tener ese problema...

Ahora los invito a los que armaron y pudieron comprobar el funcionamiento, si notaron diferencias con los dipolos verticales.. diferencias reales que uno las pueda "oir", porque bien sabemos que los circulares son para zonas densamente pobladas con muchas edificaciones pero se pierde alcance.. 

Alguno pudo comprobar o comparar con otras antenas?

Saludos!


----------



## tiago (Oct 10, 2010)

Yo he hecho experimentos con conjuntos de 2 circulares y despues, 2 verticales.
Estoy en una ciudad, y la altura que les puedo dar a las antenas no es mayor que la de muchos edificios,por lo que no puedo dar datos que sirvan de referencia, si tuviese una buena altura podria hacer pruebas como dios manda,tambien la tirada de cable es de algo mas de 40 metros, pues estoy en un primer piso, las perdidas tienen que se grandes ya que es RG213 de no muy buena calidad.


Saludos.


----------



## moises calderon (Oct 10, 2010)

Hola amigos despues de mucho tiempo, nuevamente en el foro, las medidas de los componentes verticales, depende  del diametro que tenga la circunferencia, tambien influye en la sintonia la separacion que existe, (no es lla misma para todas las frecuencias) en el punto central, hay que ir separando poco a poco, pero naturalmente basarse en las tablas que para este tipo de antena hay, (me refiero a longitud de los tubos verticales) que para este fin  proporcionan los fabricantes de estas antenas,luego ir alejando o acercando hacia el conector la platina, cada evz que haceis estos ajustes alejarse de la antena, para verificar la sintonia, tambien debe estar  la antena a una altura aprox de 2 m del suelo,libre de obstaculos  y partes metalicas u otros objetos , pues en cuanto a la pregunta de Gusty, he probado con antenas verticales dipolo abierto con gamma, en la zona donde opero, y de hecho que la recpcion en el receptor de l auto mejora, a pesar de que la zona  es montañosa, supongo, que es por la polarizacion vertical, que coincide con la antena del auto , no estoy muy didactico, creo, pero espero haber aportado algo, un abrazo a todos


----------



## robertso (Oct 20, 2010)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> En realidad es un 'cortocircuito' (aunque me dicen que en rf los cortocircuitos no existen...) Le pones un conector pl y del centro de este conector el cable que es con el que vas a ajustar la impedancia de la antena moviendolo por el aro. Es más fácil de lo que parece... a pesar de que es dificil de asumir (lo del cortocircuito, digo...)
> 
> aca vas a encontrar una buena ayuda paso a paso de su contrucción: http://www.ea3abn.com/Dipolo_Circular_FM.htm
> 
> saludos,



Oyeme alguien me podria ayudar a saber como ajusto la impedancia de mi antena circular, tengo un transmisor fm de 300 wattios y una antena circular, ya se cual es el ajuste de la sintonia pero me falta el ajuste de la impedancia, necesito esa ayudita urgente gracias.


----------



## tiago (Oct 20, 2010)

Bueno... Yo te voy a dar unos consejos, simplemente como lo haría yo.

Suponiendo que ya le hayas dado a los brazos de la antena la longitud correspondiente a la frecuencia en la que vas a transmitir procede:

1º  Abriendo o cerrando el circulo  haciendo que el punto en el que nacen los brazos se separe o se acerque, haz ésto hasta que te dé la mínima ROE, sea la que sea.

2º Varía la longitud de los brazos, acortandolos o prolongandolos de igual forma tanto uno cómo el otro, no mas de un centimetro cada vez y a cada uno, hasta que consigas bajar la ROE todo lo que puedas.

3º Mueve la cinta por el circulo en pasos de unos 5 milímetros hacia adelante o hacia atras hasta que la dejes a la mínima ROE que deberia ser 1'2:1  ó  1'1:1

Este proceso no se basa en nada físico ó matemático, es simplemente una forma de realizar el ajuste. También puedes proceder  comenzando por el punto 3 y terminando por el 1.

A ver si lo consigues.            ...Saludos.


----------



## GustyArte (Mar 7, 2011)

Vi en las fotos que el colega uso cobre y despues aluminio.. son dos metales diferentes con coeficientes de propagacion diferentes, no se si no afectara el ajuste de la antena o su eficiencia.

Saludos!


----------



## tiago (Mar 8, 2011)

Yo he utilizado cobre, y aluminio para las extensiones. El ajuste se hace bien, la eficiencia no te la puedo especificar porque no sé cómo la podria calcular. Lo que si es seguro es que en la unión del cobre con el aluminio se produce un efecto electrolítico que termina descomponiendo un  poco el material en este punto, con el paso del tiempo.

Saludos.


----------



## homebrew (Mar 22, 2011)

robertso dijo:


> Oyeme alguien me podria ayudar a saber como ajusto la impedancia de mi antena circular, tengo un transmisor fm de 300 wattios y una antena circular, ya se cual es el ajuste de la sintonia pero me falta el ajuste de la impedancia, necesito esa ayudita urgente gracias.



Hola todo depende que tengas para ajustar tu antena, si tienes un analizador de antena tipo mfj259/269 seria muy facil, o de lo contrario un watimetro de rf .

Tienes que montar la natena en un lugar despejado de todo objeto metalico lo mejor es el patio si es grande o la azotea, conectas el transmisor a el watimetro y luego este a tu antena, si tienes mas de una antena estas se ajustan de a una a la vez.
con el transmisor en baja potencia unos 5 watts mides potencia directa y mides potencia reflejada, luego comienza estirando o acortando unos milimetros el largo de los elementos y fijate si la potencia reflejada disminuye si es asi estas en buen camino, pero controla de igual forma que pasa con la potencia directa.
Ademas tienes que jugar e interactuar un poco con la cinta plana marcada A que une el vivo del conector con el 1/2 aro de la antena, por eso lo ideal para un trabajo asi es un analizador de antenas .
Y para terminar esta antena es ideal para grandes ciudades por su polarizacion es muy penetradora en zonas edificadas donde puedes tener puntos nulos con dipolos.


----------



## juanqui40 (Abr 16, 2011)

Hola a todos, hace unos dias me hice una de esas antenas circular, pero la mia no lleva esa cinta para ajustar, lleva un tubo paralelo a uno de los circulos unidos con una pieza movil y un cable dentro aislado, los brazos tambien son moviles, y mis preguntas son ¿que diferencia hay y cual es mejor?, ¿como se tiene que ajustar? y ¿si el cable tambien se tiene que cortar a la medida de la onda que se trabaje?. Gracias.


Saludos


----------



## moises calderon (Abr 18, 2011)

Es una antena con acoplamiento Gamma, las dos funcionan bien, la que tiene la cinta, tien la ventaja que al estar cortocircuitada con la cinta a tierra, protege de los rayos; en cuanto al cable que conecta la antena con el transmisor?, puede tener cualquier longitud, no es necesario cortarla segun la frecuencia, saludos


----------



## soplete (Abr 18, 2011)

Un par de comentarios:

Las antenas de polarización circular (y las de polarización cruzada, tales como las Jampro JCPV, que son como dos "V" enfrentadas) lo que hacen es transmitir tanto en polarización vertical como horizontal y así cubrir mejor todas las posibilidades de recepción.

Normalmente, uno emite con determinada polarización, las que se conserva si todo marcha bien y no hay obstáculos. El encuentro de la onda con distintas superficies (tales como las construcciones urbanas) producen rotaciones en la polarización de la señal; esto se nota en los receptores con antena incorporada, donde a veces recibimos mejor con las antena de lado que parada o en posiciones a veces medio exóticas). Por su parte, los automóviles -muchos- no poseen antenas ni estrictamente certicales ni estrictamente horizontales y por tanto así -con una polarización mixta- reciben mejor.

Por otro lado, la mayor distancia de cobertura se logra con señales polarizadas horizontalmente, pues el campo eléctrico no va "arrastrando" por tierra, lo que hace que la irradiación tienda a ir pegándose a tierra y alcance a gatas el horizonte visible y poco más. Por eso las (antiguas) emisoras de TV por aire polarizaban en horizontal.

Debido a lo dicho, es que normalmente éstas antenas se emplean en emisoras de una potencia considerable, pues ésta se reparte en polarizaciones que quizá no sean empleadas por los radioescuchas.

Veré de revisar los post, para ver si puedo aportarles algunas ideas útiles.

Saludos.


----------



## juanqui40 (Abr 19, 2011)

Gracias amigos, una informacion muy detallada, he aprendido la leccion sobre los tipos de antena, creo que he escojido bien, lo unico es que prefiero la de cinta por el comentario de moises (el tema de los rayos), ahora solo me queda saber ajustarla bien a la frecuencia y la impedancia, que no lo tengo muy claro.

Saludos.


----------



## soplete (Abr 19, 2011)

Juanqui:

Ambas cosas que mencionás, corren por andariveles distintos.

Una cosa es trabajar con una antena resonante (o nó) y con el sistema de adaptación (justamente) lograr que presente una impedancia de 50 ohms. Lo interesante es que -cuando trabajás con una antena resonante- quede ajustada a la frecuencia y luego, con el sistema de adaptación, lograr los 50 ohms.

En ésto, los adaptadores gamma pueden proveer inductancia (para una antena "corta" y así "alargarla") o capacidad (para una antena que es "larga" y así "acortarla"). Quizá la diferencia en cuanto a campo irradiado no valga la pena, pero lo que interesa es el concepto.

Cuando vos tenés un dipolo horizontal (y sin entrar en mayores veleidades), tiene 73/75 ohms y por tanto, para la frecuencia en que fue "cortado", obtendrías una ROE mínima (siempre que lo alimentes con 50 ohms) de 75/50 = 1,4:1 de ROE. Una vez en este punto, se le debería aplicar un sistema de adaptación que -justamente- adapte esos 75 a los 50 ohms.

Saludos.


----------



## juanqui40 (Abr 20, 2011)

Bueno, no lo tengo nada claro, esta parte de la leccion la suspendí, subo una imagen de la antena que he construido y asi podemos ver las partes de la antena, le puse los dipolos movibles para ajustarla ala frecuencia, pero al ser circular no se como calcular las medidas esactas y el medio circulo esta conectado con el medio circulo del dipolo con otra pieza movible que ajusta la impedancia, pero tampoco se cuando esta a 50 ohm.

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## moises calderon (Abr 21, 2011)

Amigo juanqui40, la antena es parecida als que tienen la lamina en cortocircuito,,me permito hacer algunas preguntas: el tubo inferior que va hacia el conector, lleva algo dentro?, o este tubo va conectado directamente al pin central del conector?;de donde sacaste el diseño?, buscare unos archivos para darte las medidas que  tienen de acuerdo a  la frecuencia los elementos verticales, aunque  varia de acuerdo al diametro del circulo, saludos


----------



## juanqui40 (Abr 21, 2011)

Hola moises, te comento que esta antena es igual a la que tiene la lamina y lo unico que cambia es la lamina por el tubo, que esta aislado del pin central del conector y de su masa, ese tubo solo conecta con el ajustador al circulo superior, dentro del tubo hay un cable desnudo con un aislante que lo aisla y un estremo del cable esta conectado al pin central del conector, el otro queda suelto dentro del tubo, el diseño lo saque de varias webs, los junté e hice este tipo de antena con este tipo de adaotador de impedancias, que si no es apropiado para este fin lo puedo cambiar por el otro tipo, el de lamina.
Espero haber contestado a tus preguntas, ahora mi pregunta es, si necesito un medidor de ROE,SWR o estacionarias? y si tienes algun esquema para construir alguno.

Saludos.


----------



## moises calderon (Abr 21, 2011)

amigo, si necesitas un medidor de ROE, para poder sintonizarla, en la red circulan , muchos modelos, aunque te recomendaria, si tienes posibilidad de comprarlo, seria mejor uno que trabaje en el rango de frecuencia que vas  a trabajar , el injerto de antena que haz preparado, no se si podras sintonizarlo, te recomendaria que utilices, directamente la cinta, adaptando un tornillo con tuerca al pin central del conector, para que puedas ajustar la cinta, saludos


----------



## moises calderon (Abr 24, 2011)

Amigo juanqui40, subo algo, que  espero sea de utilidad:
http://www.ea8zq.com/estacio.htm


----------



## juanqui40 (Abr 25, 2011)

Hola moises, por problemas tecnicos con la antena wifi que abastece mi conecsion a internet, no he podido postear antes.

Siguendo tus consejos modifiqué la antena al sistema de cinta cortocircuitando con el aro, y con un medidor de roe prestado he hecho algunas pruebas, guiandome para ajstar la frecuencia usé este listado de frecuencias y con la cinta moviendola por el aro conseguí que no se moviera la aguja (1:1) y con el sistema gamma no bajo mas de 1,4:1.

El enlace que has posteado no me funciona.

Saludos.


----------



## moises calderon (Abr 25, 2011)

Hola Juanqui40, en primer lugar la antena debe estar minimo a 2 metros del nivel del suelo, no haber obstaculos alrededor,, luego ajustas el tamaño de cada stub o tubo de la parte vertical, , segun la frecuencia, luego vas corriendo la cinta hacia el conector, o alejandolo de el,en  distancias pues de medio cm. , segun veas , vaya bajando la roe tambien influye, la separacion que existe en el centro donde se doblan los elementos, tienes que probar, sea acercando o alejandolo,tambien requiere mucha paciencia, revisare el enlace, o en todo caso, buscare otro, pero cuando te lo pase, si funcionaba, ,es para cosntruir un medidor de Roe, saludos


----------



## romees (Abr 26, 2011)

hola moises tendras un diagrama de un dipolo abierto?


----------



## moises calderon (Abr 26, 2011)

Amigo romees, te alcanzo dos enlaces del mismo autor: http://www.ea3abn.com/Dipolo_FM.htm,
http://www.ea3abn.com/Dipolo_Circular_FM.htm, estoy seguro, que sera de utilidad, a muchos de nuestros amigos del foro, saludos


----------



## fabian9013 (Jul 7, 2011)

Una duda que se me genera y de la cual no he encontrado una información consistente , es en el dispositivo llamado combinador. En la literatura que he encontrado en una corta busqueda aparece información la cual dicta que es usado para tomar señales de diferentes fuente y usar solo una antena(Aca en bogotá hay una cadena radial con ese dispositivo), tambien con fines como modulador, creo y tambien como separador de canales o divisor todo eso dependiendo de los puerto en los cuales uno inyecta y toma las señales, pero en ninguna he encontrado que sirve para sumar la potencia de amplificadores. También he encontrado que estos dispositivos(lo vi en la U) generan pérdidas de inserción.

Asi que me gutaría que el señor Moises Calderon u otro usuario me regalara un explicacion sencilla o algun documento mas o menos tecnico, de como se logra esto


----------



## moises calderon (Jul 7, 2011)

Amigo Fabian 9013, los dispositivos que se utilizan para hacer trabajar dos o mas amplificadores y de esa manera obtener mas potencia, los llaman divisores, sumadores, etc, te envio un link, que quizas te ilustrara mas de lo que pueda yo decirte, porque muchas veces no se explicarme bien.
Microwaves101 | Wilkinson power splitters, adjunto hay una literatura, que te dara una idea de lo que se hace para aumentar potencia, tomado de una revista, espero te sea de utilidad, saludos
moises calderon


----------



## raulin100 (Jul 7, 2011)

Amigo,   mumish13, muchas  gracias por tu respuesta, la verdad es que soy nuevo en esto y recien estoy aprendiendo. Busque  en internet el transitor en referencia el Mosfet BLF177 y encontre lo siguiente.

la siguiente dirección: http://www.ea3abn.com/LINEAL 88-108 150W EA3ABN/BLF177.pdf  donde especifica   las caracteristicas del transistor.
lo lei, con lo poco que se de ingles, y no entiendo lo respecto a porque  configuran el amplificador en clase B,  Si la clase C se dice que es mejor

Disculpa por la demora

Saludos  a todos

http://www.ea3abn.com/LINEAL%2088-108%20150W%20EA3ABN/BLF177.pdf


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 7, 2011)

Seguramente la Clase B es de mejor rendimiento en Mosfets que en Transistores Bipolares... Lo sabrán los de  Philips  Aparte que se debe manejar una corriente de ''Bias'' para hacer que el mosfet funcione y amplifique, y no una exitacion directa como en amplificadores Clase C que emplean Transistores de Rf comunes.

_Por cierto... que bien que se arreglen los problemas tan rapidamente, lo valoro bastante._


----------



## fabian9013 (Jul 8, 2011)

Gracias por la información en especial la que se encuentra en español... y es que el tema lo tenía muy embolatado, en especial cuando uno mira libros especializados en microondas como el de David Pozar que meten matriz de dispersión y complica un poco las cosas es que es de mucha importancia debido a que no puedo conseguir un trafo que me aguante 500w 0 300w así de una ademas nose es que manejar una corriente me da miedo quedarme ahí parado. Ademas que con un arreglo de 4 antenas puedo aumentar esa potencia(PRA). Una pregunta fuera del tema he visto mucho amplificadores de RF comerciales que utilizan fuentes conmutadas(switching), que tan dificil resulta hacer dicha fuente. No sumara ruido o introducirá ruido el hacer una fuente de estas clase uno mismo para un proyecto como el de una emisora? 

Esas Antenas de polarizacion circular son muy vista aca en las emisoras de monteria y en Colombia al igual de antenas producida por la marca RYNSA. Y es que el arreglo de antena ofrece cualidades como la obtencion de un patrón de radiación de acuerdo a las necesidades, tamaño, o forma de la ciudad que se pretende cubrir.


----------



## moises calderon (Jul 8, 2011)

En el hilo de Fuentes de alimentacion de este mismo foro, hay bastante informacion sobre fuentes conmutadas, tambien estoy en la faena de  construirme una, , con los filtros que tiene no  introduce ruido; eso si, se mejora eficiencia, reduce tamaño y peso, saludos


----------



## raulin100 (Jul 8, 2011)

gracias amigo mumish13.  Un favor me puedes  explicar eso manejar una corriente de ''Bias'' ,  pues justamente  en un párrafo  del texto publicado  indicaba eso de  ¨Bias¨.

               Gracias  amigos.
                 Saludos


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 9, 2011)

Por lo que se, el bias es un voltaje (+/- 2.5 - 3.0V) que hace que el mosfet pueda conducir y amplificar, en pocas palabras, activar el ''gate''.

Saludos

PD:_ Si estoy equivocado favor corregirme _


----------



## tiago (Jul 9, 2011)

mumish13 dijo:


> Por lo que se, el bias es un voltaje (+/- 2.5 - 3.0V) que hace que el mosfet pueda conducir y amplificar, en pocas palabras, activar el ''gate''.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> PD:_ Si estoy equivocado favor corregirme _




Efectivamente, es una tensión que nos abre la conduccion del transistor, y es *muy crítica*.

Normalmente se polarizan a 2'7 Volt, incluso te puedes acercar un poco mas a los 3 Volt, pero para lo que vas a conseguir, que son solo pocos watios mas, el riesgo de destrucción es demasiado alto. Si pasamos de 3 Volt, nos toca comprar otro transistor. Utilizad voltimetros bien calibrados.

A 2'7 funcionan muy bien, lo digo porque me he cargado ya un par de ellos intentando afinar al maximo. Por cierto, siempre te acabas pasando.

Saludos.


----------



## raulin100 (Jul 12, 2011)

Amigos aquí  encontré algo sobre  circuitos BIAS para RF, pero está en ingles

http://www.qsl.net/va3iul/Bias/Bias_Circuits_for_RF_Devices.pdf


----------



## gabriel7747 (Nov 9, 2011)

mumish13 dijo:


> Seguramente la Clase B es de mejor rendimiento en Mosfets que en Transistores Bipolares... Lo sabrán los de  Philips  Aparte que se debe manejar una corriente de ''Bias'' para hacer que el mosfet funcione y amplifique, y no una exitacion directa como en amplificadores Clase C que emplean Transistores de Rf comunes.
> 
> _Por cierto... que bien que se arreglen los problemas tan rapidamente, lo valoro bastante._



se usa la clase b porque para fm necesitas amplificacion lineal sino la senal saldria distorsionada en clase c, solo es eso.


----------



## retrofit (Nov 9, 2011)

gabriel7747 dijo:


> se usa la clase b porque para fm necesitas amplificacion lineal sino la senal saldria distorsionada en clase c, solo es eso.



En FM al estar la información en la Frecuencia o en la Fase, no es necesario amplificar en clase A, B o AB ya que es un desperdicio de potencia. Los amplificadores de potencia para FM. mal llamados "Lineales" son siempre en clase C.
Al contrario, los Amplificadores para AM, SSB o modos de transmisión con amplitud variable son siempre en clase A, B o AB ya que se requiere de una gran linealidad.
Una forma barata, muy usada en equipos baratos de AM, es utilizar el paso final en clase C  modulando en Colector, para ello se le suma a la tensión de Colector la señal de audio.
Si miras etapas de potencia de FM, los últimos pasos de salida de RF, la Base no está polarizada, se conecta a masa por medio de un choque o una resistencia de muy bajo valor.
Si lees el documento citado en el Post anterior verás que todo esto lo explica muy claramente (la pena es que está en inglés pero se sigue muy bien).

Saludos.


----------



## HansDrescher (Abr 30, 2014)

Saludos amigos. Se que ya ha pasado un tiempo desde que se publico por ultima vez en este post. Quería preguntar algo sencillo pero que aun no consigo con la respuesta. Por que en los dipolos simples y abiertos es obligatorio aislar cada brazo para que la linea "viva" del cable que va conectada a un brazo, no tenga contacto con el recubrimiento que va conectado al otro brazo del dipolo? Lo pregunto porque en el dipolo circular el recubrimiento del cable va conectado directamente a la base, y la linea viva (central) va conectada a la parte circular.

Otra duda es que en el dipolo simple la polarización es vertical por lo tanto es omnidireccional, ahora me pregunto. Si se dice que los dipolos circulares son de polarización mixta, como seria la forma de la radiación? adjunto un archivo que les sera muy familiar para ver si me logro explicar un poco mejor.

La segunda imagen donde se ve un arreglo de 4 dipolos instalados en una antena, muestra el patrón de radiación que aclararía mi duda, si no fuese por mi primera duda sobre el NO aislamiento de las lineas del cable que viene del transmisor.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 30, 2014)

Hola caro HansDrescher, mui bien colocada tu dudas.
Quanto a la premera si trata de como alimentar correctamente un dipolo con cable coaxial , donde un dipolo de 1/2 onda  es conposto de dos varillas de 1/4 de onda , la correcta alimentación deveria sener balanceada ( las dos varillas "vivas" en relación a la tierra pero con su fases desplazadas en 180 grados ) , asi lo correcto modo de alimentar un dipolo es enplear un "balun"( transformador de desbalanceado para balanceado) 1:1 , o mejor transformar lo cable coaxial (conponente desbalanceado por tener "vivo y tierra") en balanceado ( dos "Vivos" en relación a tierra) con relación de inpedancia unitaria o sea no hay transformación en lo valor de la inpedancia . Como un dipolo de 1/2 onda abierto tiene en su centro una inpedancia de 75 Ohmios en aire livre , si conecta directamente un cable coaxial de 75 o mismo 50 Ohmios , pero ese no es lo correcto meo de si hacer porque tenemos distorciones molestas en lo diagrama de irradiación de ese dipolo.  Quando enpleamos una adaptación tipo Gamma Match la malla del cable coaxial es conectada en lo cento de lo dipolo de 1/2 onda ( punto 0 o tierra)y lo "vivo" del coaxial conectamos por meo de lo Gamma Match a una varilla de lo dipolo, y por un efecto de "imagen" la otra varilla tanbien es excitada por la RF ( pero con fase canbiada en 180 grados )y las dos varillas (1/4 de onda cada) son unicas y no aysladas en su punto central perfazendo asi una unica varilla de 1/2 onda ( lo dipolo). 
Haora quanto a la polarización circular , esa es una  conbinación en lo espaço o ether de las dos possibles  polarizaciones irradiables  ( vertical y horizontal) donde 1/2 potenzia fornida por lo transmissor de FM es irradiada en la polarización vertical y 1/2 potencia es irradiada en la polarización horizontal , por eso que las antenas circulares tienen una ganancia de -3Dbs( mitad de la potenzia ) en relación a un dipolo linear (solamente horizontal o vertical). La vantagen de si enplear un arranjo de dos o mas dipolos circulares ( y quanto mas possible mejor) es que lo posto receptor puede tener su antena en qualquer posición sea el vertical , horizontal o mismo inclinada que la intensidad de sinal recebido es sienpre lo mismo , facto que no ocorre con polarizaciones lineares ( solamente vertical o horizontal) , porque hay una queda de quasi 20 Dbs con un canbio de polarización , ejenplo: tu transmissor tiene una antena de polarización vertical y tu receptor tiene una antena en ese momento con orientación horizontal , asi tenemos una pierda de quasi 20 Dbs en lo sinal recebido.
Bueno espero tener sido un poco claro en mis esplanaciones , y si acaso no contesteme es un plaser platicarmos.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## HansDrescher (Abr 30, 2014)

Hermano Daniel López inmensamente agradecido con tu pronta respuesta y explicación, con un poco de paciencia pude entender todo, creo que el castellano no es tu idioma nativo. Sin embargo he logrado entender.

Un gran saludo. Estoy seguro de que pronto estaré por acá planteando nuevas inquietudes.

Johannes Drescher


----------



## REFLOW (Dic 25, 2017)

Buenas tardes con todos.
Estoy ajustando una antena dipolo circular para fm de 88 a 108 mhz.
Hasta donde he leído, en esta antena se realizan dos ajustes, ajuste de resonancia y ajuste de impedancia.
Para el ajuste de resonancia se aplica la formula 300/frecuencia/2, en mi caso 300/95.5 mhz/2 da un total de 1.57 mts, pero con el tamaño de los tubos no logro obtener la distancia, aparte no tengo la formula para colocar la cinta que va en el circulo y ajustar la impedancia.
No se si la formula es la correcta. También he leído que la resonancia se ajusta según  una tabla que esta en un diseño (adjunto tabla), según esto la altura de cada dipolo resonante seria de 332 mm(33.2cm), me gustaría saber cuanto seria el total de medida de la punta de un dipolo al otro dipolo, digo esto por que hay una separacion del circulo y pienso que esto puede ocasionar algo de interferencia.
Espero que alguien me pueda orientar en el tema , para empezar los nombres de las partes de esta antena, formulas para ajustarla correctamente y si se tiene que tener instrumental ya que no cuento con estos. solo la carga artificial para medir la salida de voltaje del transmisor.
Gracias por su atención.


----------



## Carlos Manuel Ch Rosales (Ene 25, 2018)

Saludos nuevamente a todos. Respondiendole a Reflow su inquietud sobre el ajuste de este tipo de antena. A modo de explicación, el tubo que lleva en la punta corresponde según la frecuencia que necesitas es de 28 cm de largo cada tubo sintonizador, o sea son dos, los que lleva esta antena, con una medida de ajuste igual para los dos según la tabla adjunta para la frecuencia requerida. Si queremos asegurarnos que estamos haciendo los ajustes correctos, debemos  tener a mano un analizador de antenas, sin este equipo se hace casi imposible lograr un ajuste optimo. Muchos lo que hacen es ajustarlas con un transmisor de poca potencia generalmente de 10 a 15 Watts, pero para mi eso no es nada profesional, ya que en este tipo de antenas a veces cuesta bastante dejarlas con las mas mínima roe. 
El poner en su punto optimo estos tubos  se le llama ajuste de Sintonia, el ajuste de impedancia que es de 50 Ohmios se realiza moviendo la lamina cortocircuitante que va atornillada al centro del conector N  siguiendo el semicírculo hacia atrás o hacia adelante según la frecuencia que necesitemos. A esto se le denomina radio de gama especificado según la tabla. Le adjunto los datos necesarios para que se guíe. Yo las he realizado con una circunferencia de 30 cm y la longitud de cada dipolo de 24 cm, También realizo el ajuste entre el analizador y la antena con el mismo latiguillo rg8 de 5 metros que lleva al distribuidor y a una altura de 3 metros del suelo lejos de obstaculos que le puedan realizar sombra a la antena. Le deseo éxito en su proyecto.


----------



## Carlos Manuel Ch Rosales (Ene 26, 2018)

Estoy con la iniciativa de construirme una antena doble anillo tipo Omb, porque considero que es mas resistente a las embestidas del viento por su consistencia robusta. He buscado información al respecto y no he logrado obtener los datos necesarios, talvez puedan ayudarme, de  antemano les  agradezco. Adjunto una imagen de este tipo de antena.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 26, 2018)

No la he ensayado, pero asumo que es lo mismo que la de un solo anillo, pero mecanicamente más robusta. Habría que armarla y ver si es así.


----------



## matias2504 (Abr 11, 2018)

Hola gente del foro,en mi emisora actualmente tengo un dipolo gamma match en funcionamiento,funciona de diez,pero tambien es verdad que deja "huecos" de señal en la ciudad,quiero realizar 4 dipolos circulares con acero inoxidable,el tema es que nadie,en este foro da las instrucciones para armarlo,por ejemplo nadie dice como se calcula el diametro del aro,por supuesto con respecto a la frecuencia,en mi caso 107,5mhz tampoco dan el calculo del largo de cada varilla vertical ( no de los tubos de ajuste) ,en verdad hay muchas dudas por lo menos para mi con el armado de esta antena,debo decir que como es polarizacion circular (vertical,horizontal) la ganancia de la misma es de -3db pero eso se compensa colocando 4 o mas antenas.
Muy bien amigos si alguien sabe como calcular el diametro del aro y las varillas verticales se lo agradecere
PD: las varillas verticales no son los tubos de ajuste ojo !
SALUDOS !


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 11, 2018)

matias2504 dijo:


> Hola gente del foro,en mi emisora actualmente tengo un dipolo gamma match en funcionamiento,funciona de diez,pero tambien es verdad que deja "huecos" de señal en la ciudad,quiero realizar 4 dipolos circulares con acero inoxidable,el tema es que nadie,en este foro da las instrucciones para armarlo,por ejemplo nadie dice como se calcula el diametro del aro,por supuesto con respecto a la frecuencia,en mi caso 107,5mhz tampoco dan el calculo del largo de cada varilla vertical ( no de los tubos de ajuste) ,en verdad hay muchas dudas por lo menos para mi con el armado de esta antena,debo decir que como es polarizacion circular (vertical,horizontal) la ganancia de la misma es de -3db pero eso se compensa colocando 4 o mas antenas.
> Muy bien amigos si alguien sabe como calcular el diametro del aro y las varillas verticales se lo agradecere
> PD: las varillas verticales no son los tubos de ajuste ojo !
> SALUDOS !


Hola a todos , bueno yo personalmente dibidiria lo Dipolo de mea onda por 2 donde una mea parte es vertical y la otra mea parte horizontal , la parte horizontal que conpoen lo circulo debe tener un diamento que permita cuase cerriar ese circulo , donde las puntas no si tocan y siguen verticalmente hablando.
Hay tanbien Antenas de polarización circular que hacen uso de 2 dipolos en formato de la letra "V" y son armados defazados de 45° , ese tipo de antena es conocida como Antena Jampro , veer mejor esa  en : Antena Jampro - Google Search
!Esa aca es muy interesante , me guta el  ! : FM Broadcast Turnstile Antenna with CIRCULAR or DUAL linear polarization VHF Antenna | Global Sources
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## electroaudio (Abr 11, 2018)

Hola Daniel,como tu dices yo pense lo mismo,el largo total (142,5 / F ) esa medida deberia incluir el aro y las varillas verticales,yo hice un calculo con respecto al pdf que circula en el sitio ( Antena FM Circular construccion ) y para la frecuencia  (107.5mhz) me da que las varillas verticales tienen 223 mm cada una y el aro me da un total de 266 mm de diametro entonces el largo total del aro seria 874 mm + 223 +223 mm de cada varilla eso daria un total de 1320 mm o 132 cm  entonces 142,5 / 107,5 es igual a 1,32 mts o 132 cm o 1320 mm . En este punto yo creeria que no es necesario agregar tubos corredizos para regular la frecuencia ya que el calculo nos da la medida correcta  ( salvo que en algun futuro quieran cambiar de frecuencia) y de ser asi lo unico que nos quedaria por ajustar seria la cinta de cobre ,aluminio o acero inoxidable para corregir el ROE (swr) creo que asi seria el calculo,si alguien sabe otra manera lo agadeceria
Saludos !


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 11, 2018)

electroaudio dijo:


> Hola Daniel,como tu dices yo pense lo mismo,el largo total (142,5 / F ) esa medida deberia incluir el aro y las varillas verticales,yo hice un calculo con respecto al pdf que circula en el sitio ( Antena FM Circular construccion ) y para la frecuencia  (107.5mhz) me da que las varillas verticales tienen 223 mm cada una y el aro me da un total de 266 mm de diametro entonces el largo total del aro seria 874 mm + 223 +223 mm de cada varilla eso daria un total de 1320 mm o 132 cm  entonces 142,5 / 107,5 es igual a 1,32 mts o 132 cm o 1320 mm . En este punto yo creeria que no es necesario agregar tubos corredizos para regular la frecuencia ya que el calculo nos da la medida correcta  ( salvo que en algun futuro quieran cambiar de frecuencia) y de ser asi lo unico que nos quedaria por ajustar seria la cinta de cobre ,aluminio o acero inoxidable para corregir el ROE (swr) creo que asi seria el calculo,si alguien sabe otra manera lo agadeceria
> Saludos !


Yo enpleyaria aun los tubos corredizos para facilitar los ayustes desa Antena.
Cuando es possible canbiar de frequenzia y de potenzia  del transmissor  eso facilita en mucho la vida del constructor porque puedes saper si la Antena estas longa (frequenzia de resonancia mas baja que la deseada)o curta (frequenzia de resonancia mas elevada que la deseada).
Despues con auxilio del "tap" variable debes buscar por la menor ROE  possible y como ayuste "fino" debes tocar en los tubos corredizos sienpre buscando la minima ROE.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 12, 2018)

matias2504 dijo:


> Hola gente del foro,en mi emisora actualmente tengo un dipolo gamma match en funcionamiento,funciona de diez,pero tambien es verdad que deja "huecos" de señal en la ciudad,quiero realizar 4 dipolos circulares con acero inoxidable,el tema es que nadie,en este foro da las instrucciones para armarlo,por ejemplo nadie dice como se calcula el diametro del aro,por supuesto con respecto a la frecuencia,en mi caso 107,5mhz tampoco dan el calculo del largo de cada varilla vertical ( no de los tubos de ajuste) ,en verdad hay muchas dudas por lo menos para mi con el armado de esta antena,debo decir que como es polarizacion circular (vertical,horizontal) la ganancia de la misma es de -3db pero eso se compensa colocando 4 o mas antenas.
> Muy bien amigos si alguien sabe como calcular el diametro del aro y las varillas verticales se lo agradecere
> PD: las varillas verticales no son los tubos de ajuste ojo !
> SALUDOS !




Hola...."Sobre gustos y caprichos, no hay nada escrito"

Ese tipo de antenas es para usar con potencias de 1KW en adelante.

Si tenes un solo dipolo, coloca una formación de 4 u 8 o aumenta la altura(si es posible) de la torre portante de la antena o mejoras el diámetro/calidad del cable coaxil/conectores y seguramente mejoraras las condiciones de un solo dipolo actual sin tantas complicaciones mecánicas.

Supongo que sabes que el acero inoxidable es peor conductor que el aluminio.

En mi opinión son "soluciones" para cuando ya no hay mucho mas para hacer desde otro angulo como ganar altura o apilar/sumar irradiantes, mejorar cable, etc.

Supongo que por eso no hay tanta información constructiva sobre los mismo como de los dipolos, etc. y por el echo que con potencia cualquier error sale muy caro y entonces se adquieren a fabricantes reconocidos dichos elementos en vez de experimentar/arriesgar.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## matias2504 (Abr 12, 2018)

Hola gracias por tu respuesta,es cierto sobre gustos y caprichos no hay nada escrito,por lo del acero inoxidble es relativo,grandes fabricantes de antenas de europa y eeuu lo usan y no creo que sea por capricho,pero bueno considerando eso puedo usar caño de cobre que es mejor que el aluminio.
Mi equipo es de 100w y mas alla de que coloque una formacion de 4 dipolos gamma match voy a seguir teniendo huecos,tengo que aclarar que estoy a 600mts de la costa del rio uruguay,un espejo de agua,no se cuanto influya esto,mas alla de todo la cuestion es COMO CALCULAR EL DIPOLO CIRCULAR,diametro del circulo y tamaño de varillas verticales,si alguien lo sabe por favor estare al pie del cañon.
Saludos !
PD: la altura de la torre es de 22mts y no puedo elevarla mas por una cuestion de espacio,el cable que uso es rg213


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 12, 2018)

El aluminio en aleaciones se usa por que es liviano y resistente a parte de ser un conductor medianamente bueno.

El cobre no se usa tato por su peso y por que es en su estado mas o menos puro es muy dúctil y puede alterarse con vientos fuerte, etc. 

La antenas de acero inoxidable que he visto son las varillas de los móviles que soportan presiones del viento y golpes por doquier. 

Si la formación de dos, cuatro u 8 dipolos la colocas de forma omnidireccional cubres una gran zona.

Siempre tendrás zonas donde los lóbulos de la irradiaccion sea cual fuera el tipo de antena o son débiles o no existen.

 No creas que esos dipolos por estar echos de esa forma y tener la doble polarización cubren todo por que no es así(no son mágicos). 

Si realmente quieres ganar 3dB lo tienes sin tocar nada mas que el cable coaxial si cambias por un cellflex de 1/2"
30 metros de 213 tiene una perdida de poco mas de 2dB si es de buena calidad y un Cellflex 0.68(un 3dB de ganancia) o sea pusiste un amplificador y llevaste a 200W a tu emisora de 100W actual.
Lo bueno de esto es que para tener 100W mas(a parte del costo del amplificador en si) tenes que gastar como 150W o mas por cada hora de emisión de electricidad y este solo lo pagas cuando compras el cable y los conectores.

Realmente no se como se calculan mas allá que seguramente tiene relación con el dipolo de media onda para la frecuencia y obviamente  para 100MHz(142.5/100=1.425mts ), el circulo no tiene mucho mas de 20cm( 20 x 3.14 =63cm) se lo restas 142.5 - 63 = 79.5 y esto lo dividís por dos "cuernos" de 39.5cm c/u.
Podes "jugar" con el diámetro del circulo...mas grande o mas chico y probar a ver que diferencias en el rendimiento tenes y si haces todo un aro se llama antena Halo y esta inventada y experimentada hace años ya que en la década de 1970 le ayude a mi padre a construir una para la banda de  28MHz y figuraba en los Handbook del cincuenta y pico.

Suerte.

Ric.


----------



## matias2504 (Abr 13, 2018)

Gracias Ric por tu aporte ha sido de mucha utilidad,bueno quizas entonces me convenga construir los tres dipolos gama match que me faltan y ver que sucede,el tema es que para la altura de torre que tengo ( 22 mts ) me parece mucho cuatro dipolos,digo el primero o el ultimo quedaria muy abajo,pero bueno seria cuestion de ver.
Con respecto al calculo de los dipolos circulares imagine que seria algo asi como lo explicaste,aqui hay una radio que tiene cuatro circulares y una potencia de 200w y cubre sin problemas la zona,pero bueno no tengo contacto con esta gente como para preguntarle detalles.
Por ahora el cable queda el que tengo asi que debere ver el tema de los dipolos,de todos modos con un solo dipolo esta bien pero como dije antes quedan algunos "huecos" que imagino que con una doble polarizacion se solucionaria,tal como la radio que comente antes.
Estoy mas que agradecido por tu respuesta y tomare en cuenta cada detalle.
Sludos !


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 13, 2018)

Ok, re-leyendo lo publicado, en el tema del cable coaxil, esta mal mi aseveración de los dB en realidad la diferencia es de solo 1.3dB, lo que si es cierto es el echo que el Cellflex tiene tres veces menos perdidas que el 213 en esa frecuencia.

Seria interesante tener la posibilidad de hacerle ingeniería inversa a la que esta instalada, en los planos que circulan por Internet el dato es que el circulo exterior que forma el aro es de 23cm y la longitud total que alcanza entre los extremos de los cuernos es de 90cm(supongo que para la frecuencia de 88MHz).

Podes pone dos dipolo enfasados y probar, efectivamente para mi 22mts es muy poca altura para agregar formaciones de dipolos u otros conjuntos.

Mi experiencia con las antenas de ese tipo fue en el principio, decepcionante tal vez por que uno pone demasiadas expectativas en que sea "la solución", ahora ya se que esperar.

La cobertura de una emisora de radiodifusión, depende de un montón de factores(desde el tipo de suelo, altura, topografía del terreno, obstáculos etc) y menos de la potencia. Solo debe haber la suficiente donde sea necesaria para ser recibida/decodificada por el receptor.

Ric.


----------



## matias2504 (Abr 13, 2018)

Ric gracias nuevamente,te comento que el alcance de mi emisora con un solo dipolo,hasta donde la escuche bien es 32km,pero pasa por arriba de la ciudad osea que ahi ya seria zona rural;Tambien estaba viendo la posibilidad de colocar un segundo dipolo gamma match ( formacion de dos),pero no se si resolvere el tema de los famosos "huecos de señal" dentro de la ciudad;por el tema de la topografia,relieve etc,es una ciudad llana,pero a mis espaldas tengo un espejo de agua (rio uruguay) y en realidad nose cuanto influya eso.
Con respecto a los circulares supongo que el calculo es como venimos comentando para la frecuencia 107.5mhz a mi me da un aro de 26cm y unos "cuernos" de 23cm , siempre basandome en el pdf que circula en lnternet , te comente que habia una radio aqui con una formacion de 4 dipolos circulares y se escucha en todas partes muy bien , y lo que observe en tal formacion que no ocupa casi lugar como una de cuatro dipolos gamma match osea que mi torre viene bien para cuatro circulares.
Lo que voy a hacer es armar uno y probar que sucede,pero le voy a poner ganas ajaja .
Con respecto al cable por ahora dejo el 213 ya que ahora no puedo comprar 30mts del celiflex .
Muchas gracias Ric !


----------



## tiago (Abr 13, 2018)

Lo malo es que un solo dipolo circular va a ser muy poco para llegar a conclusiones, quizá te llegue hasta a decepcionar después de haber experimentado con los gamma match.
Menos de cuatro no creo que te sirvan.

Por aquí hay algunas escuelas públicas que tienen un dipolito circular en lo alto del tejado, será para una pequeña emisora que tienen a modo docente o para dar talleres sobre radio. Pero claro, tienen que cubrir un área bastante pequeña.

Saludos.


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 13, 2018)

Creo que el enlace ya figura en el foro así como la doc pero revisa(si ya no lo hiciste) aquí.

Allí le da 23cm al plegado circular para esa frecuencia(88-108).

La separación aparentemente se puede achicar a 3/4λ de la clásica de 1λ o un poco mas de los dipolos.

El agua no es un enemigo en este caso y menos en la espalda de la emisión.

Te comparto una simple imagen que gráfica los que pasa con la altura y un dipolo en cuanto a su patrón de radiación y veras que cuando mas alto se producen mas lóbulos secundarios y esto crea mas huecos en lo que la señal puede faltar.


Pero por otro lado si no la "subís" te "matan" los obstáculos de terreno(arboles, edificios, etc).  


Fíjate si estuviera el receptor en la posición del punto rojo, recién tendría señal cuando esta a 0.4λ...0.5λ y a 2λ y no tendría señal para ninguna de las otras alturas.
Que quiero decir con esto es que depende de la posición donde este el receptor y la altura de la antena y el resto de las variables que intervienen y a veces con solo moverse un poco ya se tiene señal en un lugar pre-definido.

*tiago*
Es lo que le he tratado de transferirle como experiencia, se espera muchos de ellos y no son la panacea de todo los males.

Mi idea es cuando ya no hay mas que "mejorar"/hacer, entonces si, para los efectos de cubrir los huecos que indefectiblemente se producen con irradiantes de polarizaciones simples, usar formaciones de estos.


Ric.


----------



## matias2504 (Abr 13, 2018)

Gracias Tiago y Ric , entiendo perfectamente lo de armar un dipolo circular,seguramente no notare diferencia positiva alguna y mas aun si este tiene -3db de ganancia,lo logico entonces seria armar los cuatro y probarlos todos juntos y tal vez ahi si podre notar si es que la hay alguna diferencia,de todos modos seria una gran experiencia ya que seria los primeros que armaria de este tipo.
Mi dipolo actual gamma match esta en lo mas alto de la torre,ustedes creen que colocando otro enfasado puede mejorar el problema de huecos ?
Lo que no entendo son las medidas del aro y de los cuernos en el pdf que circula,por que dice 23cm de diametro y si nos guiamos por la formula (142,5 / F ) no da para nada correcto,habria que ver como calcularon.
De todos modos es un tema apasionante y de nunca acabar !
Saludos !


----------



## tiago (Abr 14, 2018)

De nunca acabar. Esa es la expresión. La RF tiene un embrujo muy potente.
¿Por qué no pruebas a añadir otro dipolo? Hay un hilo por ahí que explica como colocar los dipolos gamma en espiral alrededor del mástil, para eliminar el efecto parásito que éste ofrece.
Te pongo un ejemplo: tu antena está ahora colocada y funcionando tal y como funciona un aspersor de riego de los que son inmóviles, o sea, proyectando el agua en una sola dirección y humedeciendo una zona limitada.
Si colocas antenas en espiral sobre el mástil, funciona como un aspersor de los que van todo el rato girando y repartiendo agua por igual en todas direcciones.

Es un ejemplo un poco tonto, pero creo que sirve.
Ten en cuenta que los rebotes son muy importantes, por eso te digo lo de la disposición en espiral.

Saludos.


----------



## matias2504 (Abr 14, 2018)

Hola Tiago muchas gracias por responder,podrias esplayarte un poco mas con el metodo espiral o por lo menos pasame el link de ese hilo,parece interesante.
Te comento que tambien pense la posibilidad de agregar otro dipolo gamma match en posicion horizontal,pero no se,no me convence,acaso tendria que estar junto al otro ? la verdad no se bien donde se ubicaria.
Si agregase otro dipolo enfasado verticalmente como esta el actual seguro aumentaria la ganancia,tambien se que se pueden modificar los grados de irradiacion electricamente por medio de calculos,pero no se si esto resolveria el PROBLEMA QUE TENGO DE HUECOS .
He visto por ahi las antenas jampro que son V enfrentadas en 45 grados,pero no se ni minimamente como se calculan como para construir una y probar,en fin la RF es un embrujo !!! tal cual !!!
Igualmente todas las opiniones son bienvenidas
Saludos !


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 14, 2018)

matias2504 dijo:


> Gracias Tiago y Ric , entiendo perfectamente lo de armar un dipolo circular,seguramente no notare diferencia positiva alguna y mas aun si este tiene -3db de ganancia,lo logico entonces seria armar los cuatro y probarlos todos juntos y tal vez ahi si podre notar si es que la hay alguna diferencia,de todos modos seria una gran experiencia ya que seria los primeros que armaria de este tipo.
> Mi dipolo actual gamma match esta en lo mas alto de la torre,ustedes creen que colocando otro enfasado puede mejorar el problema de huecos ?
> Lo que no entendo son las medidas del aro y de los cuernos en el pdf que circula,por que dice 23cm de diametro y si nos guiamos por la formula (142,5 / F ) no da para nada correcto,habria que ver como calcularon.
> De todos modos es un tema apasionante y de nunca acabar !
> Saludos !



A mi me da redondito para 88 por ejemplo. Largo de los "cuernos según tabla 40,2cm y maxima distancia entre los dos extremos es de 90cm.
El dipolo de 1/2λ seria 142.5/88 = 162cm aproximadamente, por otro lado un circulo de 23cm de diámetro tiene una extensión 23 x 3.1416= 72cm
Si lo restamos a los 162 totales nos da disponible para los dos cuernos 162-72 =90cm(casualmente lo máximo que dice en el pdf) y cada uno tendría aproximadamente 45cm. Si tomas la curvatura que indefectiblemente tendrá el caño al hacer los dobleces seguramente estarán esos 4cm de mas para dar los 40.2.

La formaciones que te sugieren *tiago *es un dipolo a cada lado apuntando 180º uno de otro y separados entre si 1λ en altura con su respectiva linea de puesta en fase.

Si tuvieras 4 lo haces cada 90º y de esa forma tenes un patrón mas circular y no tan cardioide como el que tenes ahora.

Al ganar altura se multiplican los lóbulos bajos de irradiación, se aumenta en intensidad de los de mas abajo(cosa deseable por que tus oyentes están al ras del piso) y se pegan cada vez mas al piso(baja el angulo de incidencia con respecto al suelo y logras mas distancia) perdiéndose los de la linea vertical a la antena donde a no ser que tengas pájaros con receptores, no te interesa inundar con señal.

Salta a la vista de los patrones que subí sobre la iradiacion vs. la altura.

Todas las antenas cuya polaridad es dual, tienen desventaja con respecto a la que actualmente tengas, sea estas la forma de V acostada, V entrelazadas, círculos, etc.

En tu caso con 20mts mas de altura supongo que logras llenar muchos huecos de los que puedas tener hoy.

Subo una imagen de dos de las posibles configuraciones de los dipolos, son plegados pero para el caso es lo mismo.

Ric.


----------



## matias2504 (Abr 14, 2018)

Muy bien Ric espectacular igual Tiago; Muchachos voy a hacer lo siguiente,voy a armar un dipolo gamma match gemelo al que tengo ya que dispongo de todos los materiales y lo voy a enfasar con el que ya tengo,claro con su debido enfasador y vamos a ver que ocurre , por mientras ire armando los 4 circulares con las medidas para 107.5mhz.
Cuando tenga listo el gamma macth 2 lo probare e ire contandoles como va todo y que se a logrado; lo de la altura no puedo ir mas arriba de 22mts lamentablemente,asi que la experiencia sera con esa altura.
Luego cuando tenga armado los circulares colocare los mismos y veremos que sucede.
Saludos !


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 14, 2018)

Estaremos esperando noticias de las pruebas.

Ric.


----------



## rdelafg (Jun 12, 2021)

viczea2002 dijo:


> Hola TIAGO:
> Los calculos los hice de la siguiente manera:
> 300/92.1 = 3.25732899 luego
> 3.25732899 / 2 =1.628664495, y
> ...


Estimado, Como llegas a la longitud del circulo? o el perimetro, esta determinado por una constante? de frecuencia o uds. le dio el largo determinado,


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 13, 2021)

rdelafg dijo:


> Estimado, Como llegas a la longitud del circulo? o el perimetro, esta determinado por una constante? de frecuencia o uds. le dio el largo determinado,


Le contesto porque el participante de ese tema no ingresa al foro desde el 25 de Octubre de 2020.

La longitud de la circunferencia del circulo sí contempla una constante, Pi(2 x Pi x Radio). Los cálculos están claros al menos para mi que todo gira en función de la longitud de onda que corresponde a la frecuencia(300/Fcia.MHz) y que es un dipolo de media onda a la cual una porción, esta pegada en forma de circulo y el resto en forma de "cuernos" a cada lado de este.

Si solo fuera un circulo se denomina Halo.

Saludos.


----------



## 12AT7 (Dic 15, 2022)

Solicito disculpas por error que cometí al reflejar fórmula del perímetro. Es correcto lo expresado por RICBEVI: Perímetro=PI x Diámetro.

Mantengo punto sobre qué ninguno de nosotros somos precisos y concretos respecto a la distribución de "la 1/2 LAMBDA" entre el anillo y los cuernos. Yo hice pruebas con anillos de entre 240mm y 260mm no encontrando diferencias de recepción entre una y otra a 15Kms con 300W, formación de cuatro antenas alimentadas con superflex de 1/2".


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 15, 2022)

12AT7 dijo:


> "Yo hice pruebas con anillos de entre 240mm y 260mm *no encontrando diferencias de recepción entre una y otra* a 15Kms con 300W, formación de cuatro antenas alimentadas con superflex de 1/2"."


Seres curioso , ? como fue hecho ese teste , o sea cual fue lo criterio o esperimento realizado?
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------

